# SteelSeries 4H (Headset) static when I touch it



## soproud15 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have been using my SteelSeries 4H headset in windows Vista 32bit in Ventrilo with no problems, no drivers or anything like that was needed. I have just switched to XP and now my headset has a problem. People can hear me fine until I adjust my microphone (change it's position slightly over my ears etc.) , then all they hear is static until I leave and reenter the server. Any ideas?


----------



## Softwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm that does not sound like a headset problem. Do you have problems with the headset mic when using other programs? If you think that its a headset problem, then I have been using SteelSeries RMA system and it works really good!


----------

